
Purchasing a sea fort in the UK - stefek99
https://seafort.us/
======
LordWinstanley
I really don't get the point of articles like this, at all. I see brilliant
things all the time that I'd love to own but could never afford. I live with
that disappointment.

Generation Snowflake seems to think that, in such circumstances you just stick
a crowd-funding campaign on the web, and let 'rest of world' buy your dream
for you —with <what exactly?> in it for them?

